# RIP Classical Recordings Quarterly



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Apparently the next issue will be the last. I used to buy it in the very early days- I think I may even briefly have subscribed, when I wasn't in Oxford and couldn't just stroll into Blackwell's Music and pick up a copy. That was when it was International Classical Record Collector, and had slightly more emphasis on vocal than it seems to have in its current incarnation, though ultimately it didn't have enough of interest to justify the cover price. I always liked the pictures and the glossiness of it- it was the sort of thing you wouldn't be embarrassed to read on the train, in contrast to the rough and ready appearance of The Record Collector, which remains by far the best publication devoted to older recordings. If TRC went away I would be inconsolable!


----------

